

Transducers in PHP - thibauts
http://mtdowling.com/blog/2014/12/04/transducers-php/

======
mc_hammer
very cool and i will use it - i just fear its gonna be slow, stuff like this
really shines when its done in c++ or hand optimized asm. i like the fact its
only 1 file i need to include. gj.

